# A BEAUTY on ebay



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

Corsa SLX

Gorgoeus

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Eddy-Merckx-Cors...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah I was just looking at that. I really want to buy it! it's my size too. I had always loved the Croce d'Aune Delta brakes! I am so itched to bid on it. 

If i didn't already bought my friend's Cramerotti I will probably bid on it.

Would it be a sin to have three bikes? Probably not for "toomanybikes.

I see your avatar is a 7-Eleven Merckx.. Can you post some pics of it? the 7-Eleven Merckx is another bike I would like to get.. Too many bikes I want, and I only have one ass to ride


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

kdub said:


> Yeah I was just looking at that. I really want to buy it! it's my size too. I had always loved the Croce d'Aune Delta brakes! I am so itched to bid on it.
> 
> If i didn't already bought my friend's Cramerotti I will probably bid on it.
> 
> ...



These pictures really aren't very good, I need to take some better ones, but for now these are all I have .......

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showgallery.php?cat=559


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Is this the new re-issue limited edition 7-Eleven Merckx?

Looks great. So how many bikes do you have anyway? I know you also have the Cunningham with the Canadian National team color/graphics.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

kdub said:


> So how many bikes do you have anyway?
> 
> 
> > There is NO WAY I am going to answer this question! My wife might see this


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> kdub said:
> 
> 
> > So how many bikes do you have anyway?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

kdub said:


> toomanybikes said:
> 
> 
> > kdub said:
> ...


----------

